# Shadowline install...how to??



## actionsports (Nov 25, 2002)

Is there anyone that knows how to install the body shadowline?? I just got it and would like to change it.

TIA


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Do you have Chrome on your 97 now? 

If you are talking ab the lower moudling around the doors and bumpers, the old trim just pulls out of holes in the body. the new snaps in where the old was. You may want to clean behind it if you're into that sort of thing.

The window trim is quite a bit different and more difficult.


----------



## actionsports (Nov 25, 2002)

yep just the body trim, thanks!!!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

In that case:

Click here for pictures


----------

